# DEF tank fill question



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

My DEF tank was down to 25% so I figured I'd put some more in.

I grabbed a 2.5gal peak box and dump it all in so I should be about 80% full but it still reads at 25%.
How long after you add some def does it read the new level?

Do you have to fill it to full before it reads you added some?

I don't see anything in the manual about it.

Thanks!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> My DEF tank was down to 25% so I figured I'd put some more in.
> 
> I grabbed a 2.5gal peak box and dump it all in so I should be about 80% full but it still reads at 25%.
> How long after you add some def does it read the new level?
> ...


It took me a few small drives around the city after filling mine before the warning went away. It doesn't need to be filled right up. The gauge will read 100% until the tank is down to about 30% capacity. So once it's around 30% then it will begin decreasing if you have a gauge reader. Otherwise, as you noticed, the DIC will notify you.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

could take a couple days


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> It took me a few small drives around the city after filling mine before the warning went away. It doesn't need to be filled right up. The gauge will read 100% until the tank is down to about 30% capacity. So once it's around 30% then it will begin decreasing if you have a gauge reader. Otherwise, as you noticed, the DIC will notify you.


Not true. Mine pops on at 50%.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

oldestof11 said:


> Not true. Mine pops on at 50%.


2015 or 2014?


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

On my 2014, the DIC just says "OK" - I'm guessing it will show percentage at some point, but I top it off every oil change so I've never seen the percentage.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> 2015 or 2014?


2014


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

ok thanks guys i guess i'll see what says after I commute to work.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I've had it take mine a week or so to reset.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> Not true. Mine pops on at 50%.


Can you post a picture of this? Mine says OK until it gets down to 35% and I've never heard of anybody's saying anything else. Did you have a software update done?


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Anyway... got about 5 miles down the road and it switched to "OK".

I guess next time it shows a percentage I'll have an idea of when it starts.

Yes this is a 2014 CTD.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

The one time I added, had the exact same delay in the display updating. Must be normal for these cars.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Can you post a picture of this? Mine says OK until it gets down to 35% and I've never heard of anybody's saying anything else. Did you have a software update done?


I can't say I've ever seen anything above 35%, either. Pretty sure it just says OK as well.


----------

